# Replacement Steel/Fiberglass Rear Entry Combination Door



## Collvan (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All!
I have an older home. The rear door is a combination window (aluminum slash) two panel wood door (Fir, I think). The thickness of the door is 1 3/8". Important: The width is 30".  It needs replacing. I'm open between Steel vs Fiberglass. The door gets strong morning sun. At Lowes, I can get a pre-hung Steel door with the same aluminum vertical slider window I have in my present door. The one I prefer has a vinyl frame window that also slides vertically. The only problem is the minimum width is 32". That means redoing the door frame.

I have seen the exact door I want in a remodeled older home. The door was fiberglass, 30" wide, 1 3/8" thick, vinyl frame window that slides vertically. It also had room for both a keyed door lock and a standard keyed deadbolt lock above the door lock. Obviously, some manufacturer makes what I want, but I'll be damxxx if I can find out who makes the door. That's where I need help. Does anyone know who the manufacturer(s) is/are? Where would I order it? Online or retail store? I live in the Glendale/Pasadena, Calif. area. I really would appreciate any help/advice anyone can supply!


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome Collvan:
I'm sorry to have taken so long to answer your post.
Probably your best bet would be to go to a building supply store (Lowe's or Home Depot)and ask them to special order a door for you. They already have the connections and will know just how to go about it.
Glenn


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this web site... Scroll down, number 17 and 67. I think. 

Weather King Windows & Doors Inc. - Fiberglass Entry Doors

This might be what you're looking for... you'll have to call the company to find out if they make it in 30" - seems so, as it's a 'standard' door for them. But that info is actually not listed on the website that I saw... 

Good luck...


----------

